# Christmas wrapping makes neat lures. (PIC)



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some of you guys gave me the idea of using Christmas wrap on my spoons and they turned out really cool. The wrapping I used has a plastic feel that looks like it will hold up. I clear coated them so they should last a while.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30834&cat=500


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice! I saved a couple sheets from the un-wrapping yesterday to use on some baits. Still getting the cave organized after building the paintbooth. Haven't even had the chance to try it out yet. And now, working OT all week. I'll make time to get back at it soon.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking spoons...they should call them in from afar!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice, your spoons look great!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. I hope the walleye feel the same way about them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those look great, nice job


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your spoons are amazing; I'm very impressed with them. I've never come across anyone else who builds them like that either.

I'm thinking about making a couple dozen for Erie this spring. If I do, I'll be peppering you with questions.

Keep posting the pics, they're great!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd love to answer any questions you might have. I'm still coming up with different finishes myself and you guys are feeding me with tons of ideas. These last ones I made look like church windows with that wrapping on them.
At least in the picture anyways. They flash about every color you can think of when the sun hits them. Still the main spoon that I made a bunch of is the standard gold (brass) hammered ones. From 1/4 oz. to 1oz. with most being close to 1/2 oz. I have the best luck with those in the Hopkins spoons. Can't wait to try some of these out sometime soon! Thanks again for the compliments. Making these spoons is little more than shaping a piece of metal and putting some hooks on it. What you guys do with the crank baits is freaking serious. Tuning a hand made wood plug is a whole different ball game than what I'm doing. I really love the pics of all of them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

How did you get the wraping to be so smooth? They remind me of a christmas tree.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man those look nice. They are really flashy.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I just cut out the shape I wanted and glued them on with some super duper amazing waterproof kind of glue (can't remember it's name) and then I sealed them with Vaspar clear gloss. The wrapping material is very thin and plyable.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

All Eyes

isnt that Vaspar stuff a waterproffing sealer for wood? just curious as to why you dont use epoxy? i think epoxy would hold up better, but what do i know.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I am trying different clear coats and have used epoxy, lacquer, and these I sprayed with Valspar. I meant to keep them separated so I could see what works best but that didn't happen. DOH! I tested them all on metal and the Valspar held up surprisingly well. I let a test area dry for a few days and then try to scratch or grind it off using a dremmel. I don't know much about the best to use over time but I guess I'll find out. Any advise is appreciated!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Aside from wrapping paper another good source for this technique is scrapbooking paper. It comes in a lot of holographic colors, is thin, wraps nicely around a bait, stretches a little so you can bend it over the round parts of a bait with fewer wrinkles...and the best part...it has a peel off back and its own strong adhesive glue so you won't need to spray the bait.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll have to look into that. Where would be a good place to look into that?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you have a Pat Cattan's near you, I'd check there first. That where I've bought it in the past.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

There is a Pat Cattans about 10 minutes from me. I'll take a look and see what they have. Thanks!


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

As always..great ideas on this forum. I am going to have to give it a try.


----------

